# Condensador no polarizado para crossover



## panama1974 (Oct 15, 2009)

Saludos amigos foreros , compre donde el chino un crossover para bajo , medio y twester y quiero fabricarlo yo mismo porque  el costo fue 9.00 dolares y sacando cuentas hacerlo me sale en 4 dolares y ya compre los componentes pero me falta uno solamente, en la foto se ve una bobina y la despeque y le desenrrolle el embobinado con mucho cuidado para saber el largo del cable y la enrrolle de nuevo y se la instale , el crossover trae un capacitador no polarisado de 10uf 50 voltios , la pregunta es si puedo ponerle un capacitador polarizado  del mismo valor que ese ? salu2.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2009)

Puedes reemplazar un capacitor NO polarizado mediante 2 electrolíticos polarizados del doble de valor conectados en serie positivo con positivo y con estos en paralelo 2 resistencias iguales. *No* es la solución ideal, pero te puede sacar del paso.
La tensión de los electrolíticos va de acuerdo a la potencia del amplificador, 50V es un buen valor.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 15, 2009)

panama1974 dijo:


> ...el crossover trae un capacitador no polarisado de 10uf 50 voltios...


Eso que se ve en la foto parece ser un condensador de 1u3/250V. No se distingue bien, pero estoy seguro de la tensión.

La capacidad parece ser "135J". La _J_ es la tolerancia y la capacidad... 1u3.
¿Me equivoco Panama?

Saludos


----------



## panama1974 (Oct 15, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Eso que se ve en la foto parece ser un condensador de 1u3/250V. No se distingue bien, pero estoy seguro de la tensión.
> 
> La capacidad parece ser "135J". La _J_ es la tolerancia y la capacidad... 1u3.
> ¿Me equivoco Panama?
> ...


 

Mañana si tengo tiempo compro los componentes para hacer lo que sugirio fogonazo , Cacho  el de color amarillo es de 335 J HIF , los blancos uno es de 10 w 5 ohm y el otro 10 w 10 ohm , el de color azul es de 10 uf 50 voltios ese es el que me falta , salu2.


----------



## panama1974 (Oct 16, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Puedes reemplazar un capacitor NO polarizado mediante 2 electrolíticos polarizados del doble de valor conectados en serie positivo con positivo y con estos en paralelo 2 resistencias iguales. *No* es la solución ideal, pero te puede sacar del paso.
> La tensión de los electrolíticos va de acuerdo a la potencia del amplificador, 50V es un buen valor.


 
Fogonazo asi es la conexion ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 17, 2009)

Nop.
Estas uniendo el Negativo del capacitor de la izquierda con el positivo del de la derecha.
La banda blanca del capacitor indica el polo negativo


----------



## panama1974 (Oct 17, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Nop.
> Estas uniendo el Negativo del capacitor de la izquierda con el positivo del de la derecha.
> La banda blanca del capacitor indica el polo negativo


 

 jeje estimado fogonazo esa foto la edite para darte un ejemplo de como pienso que iba conectado , es que no soy muy bueno en los diagramas de electronica , no le tomes importancia como va el condensador pero vi que invertiste el condensador y veo que tomaste tiempo editando eso , es solo un ejemplo igual las resistencias que no son de el valor que mencionaste , pero ya me sacaste de duda, salu2.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 17, 2009)

Hola.
Si usas condensadores de 50V o más, tal vez puedes eliminar las resistencias.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## panama1974 (Oct 24, 2009)

Amigos encontre el capacitador no polarizado donde un chino , ya termine de armar el crossover y lo probe y funciona igual que el original que habia comprado , una pregunta que funcion hace esa bobina que trae el corossover ? salu2.


----------



## cmontoya (Oct 10, 2011)

Hola

Disculapa Fogonazo me podrias explicar como un condensador de 3 microfaradios No polares el cual no lo encuentro en el mercado  me dijieron que lo podia hacer uniendo dos condensadores de 4.7 uF por sus patas negativa(en el post dice las positivas)  quedando las 2 patas positivas para hacer la conexion en el impreso y asi quedando con un condensador de 2.3 uF no polar
y sin ninguna resistencia

Me pregunto si hay alguna formula para hacer los condensadores no polares??


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 11, 2011)

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Disculapa Fogonazo me podrias explicar como un condensador de 3 microfaradios No polares el cual no lo encuentro en el mercado  me dijieron que lo podia hacer uniendo dos condensadores de 4.7 uF por sus patas negativa(en el post dice las positivas)  quedando las 2 patas positivas para hacer la conexion en el impreso y asi quedando con un condensador de 2.3 uF no polar
> y sin ninguna resistencia


No hay diferencia entre unir las patas positivas o las negativas.
Uniendo 2 electrolíticos de 4.7µF te quedaría un no polarizado de 2.35µF, dependiendo de las tolerancias de los electrolíticos que emplees.


> Me pregunto si hay alguna formula para hacer los condensadores no polares??


Sip, La fórmula de capacidad equivalente para capacitores en serie.

1/C = 1/C1 +1/C2


----------



## faustostar (Oct 11, 2011)

saludos, 

que funcion tienen esas resistencias en el circuito o se puede realizar sin ellas (Resistencias) que era como yo lo habia visto en otras ocasiones.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 11, 2011)

Hola.

La resistencia tiene la función de hacer que en cada condensador caiga el mismo voltaje. Debido a la tolerancia de los condensadores ( de igual valor) no va a caer el mismo voltaje en los condensadores. El valor de las resistencias debe ser muy alto, para que, su efecto en la impedancia sea mínimo.
Se evita poner resistencias si el voltaje de trabajo de los condensadores es mayor o igual al voltaje de la fuente de energía, a la que se someten los condensadores. 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## faustostar (Oct 12, 2011)

gracias eso no lo sabia.


----------



## nf mv (Ene 10, 2017)

Hola, tengo algunas dudas al respecto de este tema de hacer un capacitor *no polarizado* a partir de dos electrolíticos polarizados.. (estoy construyendo un crossover para parlantes de 4ohm)

1ro.: ¿Por qué no puedo usar simplemente un electrolítico polarizado, si en el mismo amplificador que va a mover las cajas hay electrolíticos polarizados para el desacople de etapas?

2o.: ¿Por qué se usan en serie los electrolíticos(entiendo lo de la polaridad invertida) pero si se usaran en paralelo con la polaridad invertida no sería hasta mejor?

A ver si puedo explicar mi razonamiento, entiendo que la función de un capacitor en un crossover es la de hacer "resistencia" (Xc) al paso de la corriente, esta resistencia varía dependiendo de la frecuencia que tenga esta corriente AC, suponiendo que quiero evitar frecuencias por debajo de los XX Hz para un tweeter (filtro pasa altos)entonces agrego en serie a éste(TW) un capacitor de XX uF, este capacitor será "buen conductor" para las frecuencias mayores a las que yo quiera fijar, y "mal conductor" para la frecuencias por debajo de este valor de corte.
Ahora volviendo al tema de hacer con 2 cap. polarizados uno No polarizado, si los pongo en serie y polaridad invertida como eh visto en muchos lugares, en el momento del semiciclo positivo por ej. uno de los capacitores esta en la posición correcta, mientras que el otro está al revés,...

.... ¿que pasa con este cap al revés en ese momento, *se comporta igual que el otro de al lado* a pesar de tener la corriente invertida en ese instante(porq si se comporta igual puedo perfectamente usar un solo cap electrolítico polarizado, no hay diferencia); *o se "cortocircuita" y deja pasar más corriente* hacia el otro de al lado que si esta en posición correcta y este 2do cap. actua como la reactancia cap.(resistencia) que necesitamos para el tan anhelado corte de frecuencia(de este modo no aplicaría el calculo para 2cap en serie, o sea si fueran dos de 10uF el resultado no sería 5uF, ya que uno actúa en un sentido y otro en el otro podríamos decir que es de 10uF NP)?

... las resistencias en paralelo a los cap. además de ser un innecesario divisor de voltaje(para el caso de usar dos cap exactamente iguales) serán parte del misterio???

creo que la gran pregunta es... 
*¿¿¿¿¿ que pasa con un capacitor electrolítico polarizado conectado al revés(por unos mili segundos, lo que dura el semiciclo en alterna, audio)?????*

-se comporta como uno cap de menor valor?
-se "cortocircuita" sin acumular carga?
-funciona bien mientras que el voltaje no supere el 10, 20, etc. % de su valor máximo en polaridad correcta?

Si alguien sabe la respuesta le agradecería enormemente me la diga..!! sino sería bueno que alguien con al menos acceso a un osciloscopio haga las pruebas de cortes de frecuencia con un solo capacitor polarizado y con dos polarizados en serie invertidos y a ver que resultados nos da... 
desde ya gracias a todos!!!


----------



## pandacba (Ene 10, 2017)

1_Porque los polarizados necesitan de tensión continua, para funcionar y si no la hay digamoslo asi "no existe el capacitor"
Busca temas  como física de los componentes electrónicos.
2_ por lo antedicho no funcionarian ya que dos capacitores electrolíticos en antiparalelo solo son eso, ya que siguen siendo polarizados, si entendieras lo de la polaridad no habrias echo la pregunta ni pensado que aún es mejor
Error!!!!!
Seguis sin entender el tema de como se comporta un capacitor y como trabaja dos capacitores en serie en forma NP
Todo el resto implica que seguis sin entender que una cosa es el semiciclo positiva de una señal alterna y otra es la necesidad de cc para que funcione
Busca como esta construido un capacitor electrolítico y te vas a dar cuenta.
En la web sobre eso hay muchísima información


----------



## nf mv (Ene 11, 2017)

Leyendo un poco de wikipedia, parece que tengo algo de razón!...



			
				Wikipedia dijo:
			
		

> Existen disponibles condensadores especiales para uso con corriente alterna, normalmente conocidos como "condensadores no-polares" o "NP". En ellos, las capas de óxido se forman en las dos tiras de aluminio antes del ensamblado. En los ciclos alternos, una u otra de las placas actúan como un diodo, evitando que la corriente inversa dañe el electrolito de la otra. Esencialmente, un condensador de 10 microfaradios de alterna se comporta como dos de 20 microfaradios de continua conectados en serie inversa.
> 
> Los condensadores modernos tienen una válvula de seguridad, típicamente en una esquina del envoltorio o una terminación especialmente diseñada para ventilar el líquido/gas caliente, pero aun así las rupturas pueden ser dramáticas. Los condensadores electrolíticos pueden soportar una tensión inversa por un tiempo corto, pero durante este tiempo conducirán mucha corriente y no se comportarán como verdaderos condensadores. La mayoría sobrevivirán sin tensión inversa, o con tensión alterna, pero los circuitos deben diseñarse siempre pensando en que no haya tensión inversa durante tiempos significativos. La corriente directa constante (con la polaridad correcta) es lo preferible para aumentar la vida del condensador.



... Por lo que dice en wikipedia parece que un capacitor elect. polarizado cuando es conectado a una corriente inversa se cortocircuita y deja pasar más corriente de lo normal... en ese caso me queda clarísimo porque se usan dos en serie y con la polaridad opuesta..

Pero..
Vuelvo a preguntar una cosa, esta bien usar el calculo de capacitancia para dos capacitores en serie en este caso? porque claramente si hay de los 2 cap conectados uno funciona bien en un semiciclo y el otro en el otro semi, o sea cada vez que la corriente pasa hacia un lado se carga un capacitor (si se carga aunque lo veamos como una simple reactancia) y si solo actua uno por semiciclo porque usamos la formula de cap en serie como si actuaran los 2 ?..

Bueno no se yo cuestiono, porq las preguntas me surgen, y además, ¿qué seria de nosotros si perdemos la curiosidad?..


----------



## EdgardoCas (Ene 11, 2017)

Con todo respeto: si querés "saber" sobre algún tema específico -por ejemplo electrónica- buscalo en textos de "electrónica", no wikipedia.


----------



## nf mv (Ene 12, 2017)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Con todo respeto: si querés "saber" sobre algún tema específico -por ejemplo electrónica- buscalo en textos de "electrónica", no wikipedia.



Devuelvo el respeto, la idea era que entre todos los que quieran participar de este tema podamos concluir el porque de poner los capacitores en serie(invertidos), estoy convencido que muchos lo hacen así porque si.. y yo puedo hacer lo mismo, tomar eso como una gran verdad y listo!.. pero me surgen dudas y las planteo..
Confió en wikipedia(en ciertos casos), al menos me dio información en lugar de decirme que estudie o que lea textos de electrónica..
No es nada personal, pero sería bueno que cuando alguien plantea una duda, las respuestas se limiten a contestar esta duda en cuestión, y si no se conoce la respuesta entonces no se contesta nada, no hay nada de malo en admitir que uno no sabe, nadie nació sabiendo!, repito que no es nada personal, lo veo a cada rato en el foro, hay mucha gente que realmente colabora y responde lo que se pregunta, pero hay otros tantos que responden solo para enaltecer su ego, y sus respuestas dan a entender que ellos saben del tema, que lo tienen totalmente digerido pero como es "tan obvio" para ellos entonces te mandan a estudiar y no te dan una respuesta, así que invito al que realmente sepa que responda y comparta su conocimiento que para eso es este foro, y al que no sepa lo invito a aprender conmigo..

Insisto, lo digo con respeto y no es nada personal..! usted mismo puede ver que las respuestas a mis preguntas aún no sacian mi inquietud..

Espero no ofender, de verdad solo quiero que tomemos conciencia de esto.. Saludos!



Para que no se pierda el hilo real del tema dejo cuales son ahora las dudas:

1- ¿qué pasa con un capacitor electrolítico polarizado conectado al revés(por unos mili segundos, lo que dura el semiciclo en alterna, audio)?

...y suponiendo que deja pasar más corriente de lo normal, entonces:

2- ¿está bien usar el calculo de capacitores en serie para hallar la capacitancia de estos, siendo que nunca funcionan por igual para un instante dado?

Desde ya Gracias.!


----------



## pandacba (Ene 12, 2017)

Error tus pregurnas nacen  por no entender la física de los componentes, para que se produzca el daño debe ser en corriente alterna de gran intensidad....
Por ejemplo en la salida de un amplificador de fuente simple el positivo va hacia la unión de los transistores y el negativo hacia masa via el parlante. el capacitor recibe +B/2, el emiciclo positivo lo lleva hacia el +B y el emiciclo negativo lo lleva hacia masa.
Para entender bien un electrólitico tenes que entender muy bien el comportamiento de un condensador simple, es decir el fenómeno que sucede entre dos placas, como se cargan y como se descargan.
Los electróliticos fueron creados por la necesidad de almacenar grandes cantidades de energía, como en el caso de las fuentes de alimentación donde se cargan y descargan a razón de 100 veces por segundo.
En aplicaciones como un crossover donde se los utilza para alimentar a un tweter o un rango medio
No hay capacitores que tengan esa capacidad y por eso se hacen los no polarizados que son semejantes en su construcción a los utilzados en motores jaula de ardilla monofásicos o para los bancos que corrigen el factor de potencia en las instalaciones industriales


----------



## elucches (Ene 13, 2017)

La lámina del ánodo de un capacitor electrolítico polarizado se somete a un tratamiento químico que crea una capa de óxido de aluminio sobre uno de sus lados. Esa capa es el dieléctrico del capacitor. Ese dieléctrico es el que determina cuánta tensión soporta el capacitor.

El cátodo es el electrolito líquido. 

La conexión al cátodo se hace por medio de otra lámina de aluminio. Esta otra lámina -la de cátodo- no tiene tratamiento químico pero en la práctica el aluminio puede reaccionar con el oxígeno del aire y así formarse una película de óxido sobre la lámina. Esta capa forma un dieléctrico que soporta entre 1 V y 2 V.

Cuando se aplica al capacitor una tensión inversa mayor de la que puede soportar -es decir mayor que 1~2 V- se rompe ese dieléctrico natural (porque los átomos de oxígeno se van hacia el cátodo) y circula corriente lo mismo que si se hubiera puesto un diodo en paralelo con el capacitor.
(Si se mantiene la tensión inversa durante suficiente tiempo, esa corriente produce electrólisis en el agua contenida en el electrolito, la electrólisis libera oxígeno que al reaccionar con la lámina del cátodo produce óxido, y la capa de óxido reduce la capacitancia y aumenta las pérdidas en el dieléctrico, además de generar gases que aumentan la presión interna.)

Con respecto a la validez de la ecuación de dos capacitores en serie aplicada al caso de electrolíticos polarizados conectados en oposición, pienso hacer algunas mediciones y subir los resultados la semana que viene.

Agrego un par de enlaces:
http://www.kemet.com/Lists/TechnicalArticles/Attachments/157/2002 CARTS Reverse Voltage Failures.pdf
http://www.rubycon.co.jp/en/products/alumi/faq.html


----------



## elucches (Ene 18, 2017)

Bueno, recién comparé un no polarizado de 22 uF con dos polarizados en oposición-serie: un par de 10 uF, y un conjunto de 22 uF y 1000 uF.

Al usar 2 valores bien distintos para los capacitores polarizados, se puede ver si vale el razonamiento de que como cada uno de ellos trabaja durante un semiperíodo el valor no es el de la conexión serie.

El valor nominal de la serie de polarizados es 5 uF en un caso y 21,5 uF en el otro.

Se puede ver que las amplitudes son prácticamente las nominales con respecto al no polarizado -a pesar de la gran tolerancia que tienen los electrolíticos-, y que la forma de onda es simétrica, por lo que se aplica lo que siempre se dice, de considerar a la oposición-serie de electrolíticos como un solo no polarizado de valor igual al que corresponde para cualquier otro tipo de capacitor.

La explicación de Cornell Dubilier http://www.cde.com/resources/catalogs/AEappGUIDE.pdf no aclara mucho las cosas ("... los dos capacitores rectifican la tensión aplicada y actúan como si se los hubiera puenteado parcialmente con diodos."). No encontré una explicación mejor que ese "parcialmente" (lo de "puenteado con diodos" es la explicación que conocía acerca del comportamiento con polaridad invertida).

La amplitud de salida fue medida con multímetro. Es suficientemente alta como para romper cualquier pequeño dieléctrico que se pudiera haber formado en la lámina de cátodo de un electrolítico polarizado.
Las tensiones nominales sobre capacitancia y resistencia son respectivamente:
* 4,988 Vrms y 0,345 Vrms para el no polarizado
* 4,989 Vrms y 0,337 Vrms para 22 uF polarizado en serie con 1000 uF polarizado (obviamente la mayor parte de los 4.988 V los recibe el capacitor de 22 uF)
* 4,999 Vrms y 0,0785 Vrms para los dos de 10 uF polarizados.
Tomando como referencia la indicación en pantalla de 215 pk-pk para el no polarizado, las indicaciones para los otros casos serían nominalmente:
210 para 22+1000 -> se midió 223 (6,2% de más)
49 para 10+10 -> se midió 53 (8,2% de más)

La senoidal fue generada por, y la forma de onda vista con, la computadora.
Aclaro que medí la respuesta, la linealidad en amplitud, y la impedancia, de la entrada de micrófono y de la salida de auriculares de la computadora, y son muy buenas para estas mediciones (usa un codec Realtek ALC272).

Un artículo muy bueno acerca de capacitores en audio es http://sound.whsites.net/articles/capacitors.htm#s13

Saludos.


----------

